# New (old) cameras



## Big Mike (Dec 11, 2005)

I got some cameras for an early Christmas present.

This is a Kodak Box camera (made in Canada).  It's in great shape except it's missing the front lens.






Kodak Hawkeye FlashFun, with instructions and original box.





Kodak Instamatic X-15 with original display box and flash cubes.





A couple more Polaroids.





I like this one, Polaroid SX-70 SLR with metal body and Sonar Autofocus.  Original box and instruction manual.





My wife's uncle bought this new in the 60's.  A Yashica EZ-matic 4.  With Case, leather holster, original box and box sleeve.





It's in great shape except I think that the shutter is stuck.


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 11, 2005)

That Yashica looks yum!!!


----------



## Eric. (Dec 11, 2005)

That Yashica looks so awesome and good condition! 

I just got one of those same Kodak box's in the mail today too!


----------



## terri (Dec 12, 2005)

Fun looking group! That SX-70 looks so awesome. I wish Polaroid wasn't D/C'ing Time Zero film for it.  

Even if that shutter _is_ sticking on your new Yashica, that is fixable - and then looks like you'll have a lot of fun with that puppy!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 29, 2005)

The yashica uses 126 film (or possibly 127)...which was discontinued by Kodak in 1990.  It's available on-line but I'm not sure if I could get it developed locally or not.

Either way, it feels great and I'd like to be able to shoot with it.


----------



## kemplefan (Jan 26, 2006)

my grandma had a poloroid like that it was out of fil and we found some spare fild onley it was a gooie mes it turned out that the filmwwas ment to be used by somthing like 1968


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 26, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> The yashica uses 126 film (or possibly 127)...which was discontinued by Kodak in 1990. It's available on-line but I'm not sure if I could get it developed locally or not.
> 
> Either way, it feels great and I'd like to be able to shoot with it.


 

Both 126 and 127 can still be bought new. 126 only comes in color and is made by Ferrania in Italy, it&#8217;s sold under names Solaris FG Plus or Adox 126 (not the Adox of Canada but of US & Germany - different companies). 127 is available in BW, color c-41 made by Efke and Maco, also you can get e-6 cut & re-rolled for 120

J & C Photo
Frugal Photographer
Film for Classics
Freestyle Photo use TFP link


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2008)

Instamatic X-15: Great brand new condition! Could you please send me a large photo of your X-15 camere with attached flasch cube (without the box)?

Thank you, Tom


----------

